# Doing Trus



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys,I wanted to ask if anyone here did this check?Among others problems I have, I hava a problem of not controlling the gas, I don't need to tell what it does to me.I have a bad experience from Colonoscopy I did, where the doc didn't stop when I told him to stop, it hurt me so much.So if u can tell me, if this check will casue me pain.. what doing in the checks and etc I'd really thank u.Just health


----------

